# Santa Rosa Sound 6/21



## bowdiddly (Jan 6, 2010)

Finally able to get decent conditions and get out on the water early Saturday morning. I wish I had a nickle for every stingray I saw, probably in the hundreds to maybe a thousand. I really think they are keeping the flounder run away from the beach. Ended up with three fish which is all I saw. Also got dinged in the chest by a suicidal mullet. Also saw a 2.5 ft black tip shark in knee-deep water. That is a first in the Sound in shallow water for me. 

Enjoyed the sunrise and what the good Lord provided.


----------



## Alligator (Mar 18, 2012)

*Stingrays?*

What's the deal with all the stingrays? 6/19 I must have seen a thousand. I don't remember so many last year or the year before. We got 4 good ones, but they had to compete for bottom space with the rays.


----------

